# Gusto ko pa naman sana kayong ipasyal dito.



## AskLang

Ang mga kamag-anak mo sa probinsiya ay hindi natuloy sa pagluwas ng Maynila, kaya nasabi mong:

*Sayang, gusto ko pa naman sana kayong ipasyal dito.*

Paano mo ito sasabihin sa wikang Ingles?

I have one attempt though:

*What a pity, I would have loved to show you around.*

Does it do the trick?

Salamat po ng marami.


----------



## rockjon

AskLang said:


> *Sayang, gusto ko pa naman sana kayong ipasyal dito.*
> 
> *What a pity, I would have loved to show you around.*



Yes, parang ok sa akin yung pagsasalin mo. What also works is "What a waste, I would have loved/liked to show/take you around."


----------



## AskLang

What about 'wanted':

_I would have *wanted *to show you around._

Would it still sound natural? I ask because 'wanted' is how 'gusto' translates for this context, it seems.


----------



## rockjon

Want also works in the context of your sentence.  Keep in mind word, choices in English can sometimes convey different levels of emotion or have different implications. I would have wanted to show you around doesn't convey as strong as emotion as I would have loved to show you around.  The second statement is slightly stronger in an emotional sense but in this context it's not a major difference.


----------



## AskLang

Thank you very much rockjon.


----------



## edrcet

The word Gusto in Tagalog, borrowed from Spanish, does NOT convey "LOVE."  In Spanish, it strictly means "likes," and while this same meaning transformed into Tagalog, the Filipinos don't conjugate the word as they do in Spanish.  The Tagalog word, SAYANG, is a Filipino killer.  Dictionaries will tell you it means, "it's a pity", etc.  Wasted is another adjective translation.  I like better, "It's too bad....."  The Tagalog word NAMAN used in Filipino context doesn't actually translate, but loosely means, TRULY, REALLY, and/or, ALSO, TOO.  You conjugated the verb PASYAL (another Spanish borrowing word!) using the "I" affix, which means you are using it as a passive verb, the general meaning as, "doing something for another."  The Tagalog "SANA" is simply added to express a wish.  So, the entire sentence could translate as:  "It's too bad, I would just have liked already (pa) to take you (all - formal plural) for a walk (or stroll) here.  Phew!!  Ain't Tagalog just a blast???


----------



## DotterKat

AskLang said:


> What about 'wanted':
> 
> _I would have *wanted *to show you around._



Yes, the *perfect conditional tense* is adequate in this context since the speaker is speculating about a past condition which was theoretically possible, but which in fact did not happen.



edrcet said:


> .......  "It's too bad, I would just have liked already (pa) to take you (all - formal plural) for a walk (or stroll) here. ....



The meaning of the above sentence is conflicted because the adverb of time *already* implies an accomplished condition whereas the use of the perfect conditional tense "...*would have liked*..." implies thinking of a past possible occurrence which did not materialize.

The better way to say it would be:

It's too bad, I would have liked to take you for a walk.

or

It's too bad, I would have really (adverb intensifier) liked to take you for a walk.

The Tagalog word *pa* does not need to be translated as the perfect conditional tense says it all. In any case, _*pa*_ does not directly translate to English, but would be closest in meaning (as used in the given Tagalog text) to the adverbs  "*furthermore*, *moreover*, *in addition*, *besides*, etc." It does not mean _already_, as used in the given sentence.


----------

